
Boids - a mini artificial life simulator - hanszeir
http://psiphi.co.za/psi/?p=658
======
countersignaler
I read a scientific american article (or blurb if i recall) about boids when I
was a kid. I wanted to have boids so badly after reading it, I stayed up on
school nights teaching myself java. Haven't stopped hacking since -- still
stay up on work nights, still trying to learn java...

anyways, just thought i'd share that little piece of nostalgia, how it all
began for me

~~~
calebmpeterson
I think I read the same article; it was a very inspiring piece for a sophomore
in HS just learning C.

------
lispm
The 'original' 'boids' source is here:
<http://www.red3d.com/cwr/code/boids.lisp>

------
johnwatson11218
I am reading 'Complexity' by Mitchell Waldrop and it mentioned boids a few
chapters back. It is a pretty interesting book if you like this sort of stuff,
lots of background on the game of life, artificial life, and emergent behavior
of all kinds. quote: "To them that hath shall be given", meaning that positive
feedback loops exist in the world of economics.

------
swannodette
It's always good to go back to the original source,
<http://www.red3d.com/cwr/steer/gdc99/>

